# Any co owners in Howard County, MD?



## allyschultz (Sep 3, 2012)

I really want to buy a horse but I dont have enough money to buy one and be able to afford all of the costs. I was looking into co owning a horse with other people! If you want to know a bit more, contact me!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

allyschultz said:


> I really want to buy a horse but I dont have enough money to buy one and be able to afford all of the costs. I was looking into co owning a horse with other people! If you want to know a bit more, contact me!


Welcome from a fellow Marylander!


----------

